# How do you keep a fish from hiding behind the heater?



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

My double tail halfmoon has a knack for swimming behind the heater in his tank. It's a 5 gallon. He only does it when the tank light is on (live plants), but I'm worried that he will get hurt. It is currently vertical, but I wonder if horizontal would be better?

I didn't fill out the check list, but I do 25% water changes weekly and use a gravel vacuum. The water parameters are Nitrate 0, Nitrite 0, pH is 7.4, Ammonia:0. The water is 78 degrees


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Something is making him unhappy :-(

Is this a newly established tank? Is it filtered? Are there other tankmates? What was he in before? How long have you had him? Is he eating?


----------



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

registereduser said:


> Something is making him unhappy :-(
> 
> Is this a newly established tank? Is it filtered? Are there other tankmates? What was he in before? How long have you had him? Is he eating?


He's in a divided 10 gallon, but the view is completely obstructed. It is filtered and has been baffled. The tank has been set up for 5 months and I have had him for two. He was in a 1 gallon QT tank for 1 1/2 weeks before getting acclimated to this one. He eats like a pig and has two huge bubble nests in his tank. Again, he only does it when the light is on (very rarely and I just want to know how to prevent him from doing it.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Maybe he needs a cave to hide in during light time?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

my betta rarely goes near the heater as he has plenty of places to hide in. Funny thing is, he doesnt like hiding at all. lol


----------



## koincidenskis (Feb 18, 2013)

My doubletail half does this as well and he likes to sit on top of the filter. I think the other posts are right and try to give him some more hiding spots. More plants live or fake should help. If you could afford something a little bit more maybe try a betta log or cave.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Perseus likes to sleep up at the top behind the heater at night but during the day when he rests he likes to chill out in the floating plants . I think its hard to change their sleeping spot once they pick it, you could try one of those Betta Hammocks and put it beside the heater at first and then every other day move it over a bit if he starts to use it.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

One of my males did this all of the time when he was in a tank with the heater vertical. He's been moved to another tank where the heater is horizontal & now he "nests" in a short silk plant in the front corner of the tank. If he only does it with the lights on the lights may be too bright for him, do you have an floating plants? Do you have any tall plants that are close to the surface he can rest on?


----------



## paris38 (Oct 12, 2012)

My bettas seem to like resting on the suctions of the heater not all the time but frequently.I would make sure like the others have said that there is enough hiding spots and the water perimeters are right.


----------

